# The City of Kings (First post 28.07)



## jensun (Jul 28, 2008)

As with many people new to writing a SH it has quickly become apparent that this venture is doomed.

You can find discussion of what is happening in the game at http://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php?t=406959


----------

